# Age poll.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

A new poll about this, for fresh results.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, what about us three year olds?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

18 now. some of you have seen me grow up


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Hey, what about us three year olds?


Yeah and what about us 199 year olds? So discriminatory.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldn't go so far as to say, "It's none of your business", but I would ask, "Why does it matter?"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yeah and what about us 199 year olds? So discriminatory.


My worst nightmare has suddenly come true. MV is 13.2666666... times my age.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My worst nightmare has suddenly come true. MV is 13.2666666... times my age.


:lol: Almost fell off my chair laughing at that.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I turn 10 next month in September, so I voted 10-20. I thank Mummy & Daddy for letting me use their computer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I turn 10 next month in September, so I voted 10-20.





HarpsichordConcerto said:


> G'day folks. Me.


You certainly do look young now that I think of it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say, "It's none of your business", but I would ask, "Why does it matter?"


It matters because in this forum, as in real life, we are occasionally confronted with The Wisdom of the Aged. It behooves you to keep in mind that while TWotA is not irresistible, it _is_ immovable.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The wisdom of the age_s_ is the accumulated knowledge of the proceeding generations, which anyone with the wit to learn is able to build upon.

The wisdom of the age_d_ is the prejudices of youth, crystalised into a distorting lens with which to view the world.

In summary: I forget.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Wisdom isn't the only thing we old people find out is immovable.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Wisdom is the recognition of our past mistakes, so we can do it all again, but better this time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Is 10-20 inclusive of 20? If you're 20 you can pick to be associated with 10-20 group or 20-30 group? I'm getting up there now, in 6 months I'll be 20.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> Wisdom isn't the only thing we old people find out is immovable.


The past few days have been good, though. However, those geezers who claim that a good bowel movement is better than sex - may be revealing memory loss.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> 18 now. some of you have seen me grow up


I thought you were an old person.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I was going to vote, but when I saw my interval in writing... man... 

Aging used to be so much fun (or at least no big deal)...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I thought you were an old person.


Thanks? hhhhh


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is 10-20 inclusive of 20? If you're 20 you can pick to be associated with 10-20 group or 20-30 group? I'm getting up there now, in 6 months I'll be 20.


I am 20 in 2 ½ months.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is 10-20 inclusive of 20? If you're 20 you can pick to be associated with 10-20 group or 20-30 group? I'm getting up there now, in 6 months I'll be 20.


oh, yes, sorry about that. 10-20 includes 20, 20-30 should be 21-30, 30-40 should be 31-40, etc.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

in 15 days I'm 21.

:tiphat:


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Thanks? hhhhh


So did I


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Thanks? hhhhh


I figured you for a college guy - which would be an old person to COAG.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

That was a good one joke that is.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Props to the 60+ members. Honestly, my parents have trouble turning on a computer...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Philip said:


> Props to the 60+ members. Honestly, my parents have trouble turning on a computer...


Thanks, Phil, now I don't feel so klutzy and out-moded!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Age is just a silly number that various governments use to tally how much tax you owe. 

I am only this old because my parents decided to have children at that time - I had nothing to do with it :lol:.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Philip said:


> Props to the 60+ members. Honestly, my parents have trouble turning on a computer...


When I started up my latest new computer, I wrote my password down and stuck it in a prominent place. It was a couple weeks before I felt confident about taking it down. My laptop has fingerprint recognition. I hope it keeps working, because I don't remember the written password.

60+ is just the beginning of the end.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

End of what? I'm 70 and I don 't feel at the end of nothing!. And I expect to going on collecting chamber rarities for the next 20 years at least. (of course at that time CDs will be antiques collectors items).


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

The 40-50 year olds are busy having midlife crises?

Congrats to the 60+es! I wouldn't have guessed. Except Vaneyes, whose avatar is a give away. :lol:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow there are a lot of young people of this forum. Or maybe the older ones don't come to the Community Forum...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Or maybe people lie about their age...and other things they say on this Forum? It's not difficult, is it? If I can call myself 'MacLeod' and have an avatar of someone else altogether, what's to stop my posting a whole fabricated life on here?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Or maybe people lie about their age...and other things they say on this Forum? It's not difficult, is it? If I can call myself 'MacLeod' and have an avatar of someone else altogether, what's to stop my posting a whole fabricated life on here?

No!!! You don't think?

:lol:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Or maybe people lie about their age...and other things they say on this Forum? It's not difficult, is it? If I can call myself 'MacLeod' and have an avatar of someone else altogether, what's to stop my posting a whole fabricated life on here?
> 
> No!!! You don't think?
> 
> :lol:


I figure lying is a bad habit to get into.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

You're only as old as you feel. Since I got my C-PAP machine, I feel about five years younger.


----------

